
A painstakingly crafted search for Hearthstone - vvoyer
http://searchstone.io/
======
vvoyer
Also the very detailed making of:
[https://medium.com/@Kevin_Granger/a-painstakingly-crafted-
se...](https://medium.com/@Kevin_Granger/a-painstakingly-crafted-search-for-
hearthstone-c21b3fa4223c#.4anffly6g)

------
binarymax
I cannot run a search at all. It might be due to uBlock origin or Ghostery.
Here is the error in the console:

    
    
         ReferenceError: assignment to undeclared variable navlang   app.js:4:7169

~~~
Shipow
Yay, it's lame!!

I just fixed and redeployed, it should work now©

~~~
binarymax
Yes, working now :)

